# Need a new home for my Outback



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Finally got a concrete guy to bid on pouring my driveway extension and RV pad on the side of the house. Its not a huge job but dang it was a PITA to get anyone to give me a bid or even agree to do the work. I finally got the contractor that did the pours for the driveway when we built the house. I'll need to move the Outback off site for 2-3 weeks, but then it will have a nice place to call home. I was lucky enough to have kept my Kiwi in the Police impound lot at a friends towing yard... guess its time to call him back.

I've heard of PopUp owners having their camper stolen, but since I'm putting the fence up I really don't think I need to put a locking hole in. Do any of you lock down your camper on the side of your house?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

No we don't lock up the tounge but it is in a fenced off area next to the driveway. also i have a kill switch on the electric jack. If we are going somewhere for any length of time I pull it into the horse corral and lock the gate. It does look a little lonely sitting out there next to the tackroom and stable but then our pot belly pig has something to lay under. Also would like to pour concrete maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## arlingtoncamper (Feb 16, 2004)

This is probably the best lock for your trailer.

http://www.tjtrailers.com/store/fulton-gor...iler-locks.html


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No, I don't lock the hitch.

Of course, my trailer is kept on a fenced in lot, on a fenced in Air Force Base, protected by people authorized to kill intruders with automatic weapons.

At home, I just tie the German Shepherd Dog to the hitch. No one messes with it.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I know how ya feel Steve. I recently did the same thing, and getting a contractor interested was a real pain. Here in the S. California area the are tons of people re-financing their homes because of the low interest rates. At the same time nearly everone is pulling out cash and doing home improvements of all kinds. Our neighborhood has looked more like a new housing tract for the last 1.5 years!

Consequently all the contractors are booked out the ying yang and getting thier attention is difficult to say the least.

I DID finally get it done though, and the Outback is nice and cozy behind a large gate and next to the house. And no, I don't lock it in any way. We live on a cul-de-sac with people home all day long. Plus we have a care giver that comes to the house each day for our smallest daughter and is home during the day too.

Here is some food for thought about your project. Is the location of your new pad anywhere near an electrical service? Water? Sewer cleanout? Stricking distance with the cable TV? Phone? You see where I'm going with this









I never considered it until standing out there taking final measurements for the concrete location and noticed....hey wait a minute....gee my electrical panel is right here! And oh look, there's a sewer cleanout! Long story short I installed full hook-ups complete with 50 amp electrical, cable TV and phone service. I ordered a real nice RV power box that has the cable and phone built right in, and also has a 7 watt nightlite and photosensor. I can't tell you how thrilled I am with this!

You may want to consider this too as it is super convenient to leave the Outback plugged in, and be able to clean out the holding tanks at will. It's also the best doghouse ever


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey CJ, let us know when you are going camping. We'll camp at your place when we are cruising around California. You have cheap overnight rates, right? How's the scenery in your yard?

Randy


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ha! You could even put a "Dump Station - $5" sign in your yard! Would that be OK with your wife?

Randy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmm. I haven't been to California in years!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You guys are soooooo funny







I do like that $5 dump idea though


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Jim, I don't think they were kidding.









I myself was starting to see how long it would take to drive out from CT.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Jim! We just built the house in July and I had RV power service on the side of the house, sewer is to far to easily tap into, but for emergency drains I can reach it still. I also had them install another plug near the front so I can easily hook up my deep cycle charger. Now if I could fill my propane tanks at home I'd be all set!

I picked up 2 concrete parking lot blocks that I'll place on the pad as stops for the wheels - figure they'll be better than chocks any day.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hmmm...
Campgrounds at your own house....

Sounds like an episode of

*"MONSTER HOUSE"*









Actually...there was this episode where they did it...but I missed it!


----------



## RWfan (Mar 5, 2004)

I have to store my TT at a local U-store it yard. I use both a master lock and the Gorilla lock (mentioned above) on the tongue. I also use a 25 foot cable lock between the axle and the light pole. If it is not at home in fenced in, you had better protect it.
I found out the hard way at a different storage lot that having a master lock on the tongue is just not enough when they stole my previous camper. They probably just dropped it onto a small ball and got out of there or cut the lock. Fortunately I had good insurance

Dave
28BHS


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Well they finished the RV pad today! Woohoo!!! Lots and lots of concrete, about 9 1/2 yards I think they said. We're going camping this weekend so when I return Sunday it gets to go into its new private parking space.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet! Having the Outback....outback, is the best


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was so ticked off, I was excited to back the Outback in place but due to the road construction and the yahoo that left his dozer right in front of that side of my house I just couldn't get the right angle to get it in the side yard!


----------

